# Help choosing peacocks



## lavarock (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that I have my tank cycled, I am ready to get opinions on some fish. Wanting an all male peacock tank, have looked for a while now and these are my favorites.

Lwanda
Baenschi
German Red
Korneliae
Masoni
Maylandi
Rubescens
Turkis
Walteri
Chitande Type North
Jacobfreibergi Eureka
Jacobfreibergi Otter Pt
Jacobfreibergi Undo Reef
Stuartgranti Maleri
Stuartgranti Chiwindi
Stuartgranti Gome
Stuartgranti Hai Reef
Stuartgranti Kande Island
Stuartgranti Mbamba Bay
Stuartgranti Ngara
Stuartgranti Usisya

Tank is 125g. How many fish total should I have? How many of these would work together?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to try 18. Some of your choices may look too much alike, like german red and rubescens. Maylandia may be too timid to color up in an all-male tank. Maleri and baenschi are look alikes.

I could not find enough peacocks that were not look alikes. What about expanding into haps?


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

There are alot of Haps that have the "peacock look" if that is what you desire. Heres a list of Haps you may consider adding in also.

Lithochromis xanthopteryx =/= Pundamilia sp. (Crimson tide) 








Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"








Copadichromis azureus








Copadichromis trewavasae (Mloto Likoma)








Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe, ZRock)








Protomelas taeniolatus (Super Red Empress)


----------



## lavarock (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, would be glad to add some haps. I have not looked at them much but the ones you posted are very cool looking. I already have a red empress (not colored up yet), and a male red fin that could go in later. The empress is about 4" and red fin is about 8".

Thanks


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Actually I just noticed Lithochromis xanthopteryx was a Victorian Cichlid so you might want to scratch it off your list of Peacocks/Haps, sorry lol


----------



## lavarock (Feb 17, 2011)

That is still one very cool looking fish.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with DJRansome. :thumb:

Remember the key is no look alikes.

To expand on what's already been said, chose either the Euerka or Otter Point Jake. 
That also includes all the yellow and blue peacocks: Aul. Kande, Hai Reef, Mbamba, Chiwandi and Usisya are too similar. (Some even go by the same trade name...)

Definitely take a look into haps.

Some other peaceful haps that have not been suggested: Protomelas sp. Steveni Taiwan, Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania, Placidochromis electra, Protomelas marginatus, etc...


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The victorian hap at the top left corner of this forum page is a dayglow fulu, a very nice fish. Not a large fish, but pretty good at defending itself among peacocks and haps, and it would be a different look to add with that tank.


----------

